# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Kush jan shijat?

## Ibn Abdu Rrahim

Kush janë Shijat?

Ky sekt u paraqit si kundërpërgjigje e qëndrimeve të Havarixhëve ndaj Ali ibn Ebu Talibit, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij, të cilët e shpallën atë pabesimtarë dhe e luftuan, e në fund edhe e vranë. Kjo çoi deri tek ajo që të paraqitet ky grupacion të cilët e ndihmuan Aliun duke e lavdëruar më shumë seç duhet, atë dhe Ehli Bejtin(Familjen e tij). Ndihmesa ndaj tij më vonë u shndërrua në diçka të tepruar duke pretenduar se ai është më meritor se kalifët përpara tij për kalifetin, pra se: ai ka qenë më meritor se Ebu Bekri, Omeri dhe Othmani, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tyre, për ta trashëguar kalifatin. Madje ata i fyejnë duke i akuzuar se kanë bërë padrejtësi në lidhje me udhëheqjen e muslimanëve duke ia uzurpuar atë Aliut, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij.
Ky grupacion gjithashtu emërtohen edhe si Imamije, sepse imamllëku-udhëheqësia tek ta është prej çështjeve më themelore, po ashtu quhen edhe Ithna-esharije sepse besojnë në udhëheqësin e imamëve të tyre të Ehli Bejtit të cilët janë:
1. Ali ibn ebu Talib  i quajtur tek ata si Murteda.
2. El-Hasen ibn Ali  i quajtur tek ata si Muxhteba.
3. El-Husejn ibn Ali  i quajtur tek ata si Shehid.
4. Ali Zejnul-Abidin ibnul-Husejn  i quajtur tek ata Sexhad.
5. Muhamed el-Bakir ibn Ali Zejnul-Abidin  i quajtur tek ata Bakir.
6. Xhafer Esadik ibn Muhamed el-Bakir  i quajtur tek ata si Sadik.
7. Musa ibn Xhafer  i quajtur tek ata si Kadhim.
8. Ali ibn Musa el-Kadhim  i quajtur tek ata si Er Rida.
9. Muhamed el-Xhevad ibn Ali  i quajtur tek ata si Tekij.
10. Ali el-Hadij ibn Muhamed el-Xhevad  i quajtur tek ata si Nekij.
11. El Hasen el-Askerij ibn Ali el-Hadij  i quajtur tek ata si Zekij.
12. Muhamed el-Mehdi ibnul Hasen el-Askerij  i quajtur tek ata se Huxhetul-kaimil-muntedhar.
Pretendojnë se Muhamed el-Mehdiu, pra imami i dymbëdhjetë ka hyrë në shpellën Samara dhe presin që të dalë në çdo moment nga shpella deri në këto çaste.
Ndërsa sa i përket besimit të tyre do i përmendim karakteristikat bazë të besimit të tyre:
1. El-Imametu (Besimi në trashëgiminë e postit të imamit-udhëheqësit)  është prej çështjeve më primare tek shiitët, të cilës i japin rëndësi të veçantë dhe e shohin të arsyeshme se ajo bëhet me tekst decid të qartë, madje thonë se nuk ka pasur mundësi që i Dërguari i Allahut, paqja dhe mëshira e Allahut qoftë mbi të, të ketë vdekur e të mos ketë lënë imam pas tij, tek i cili do referoheshin besimtarët. E për këtë pretendojnë se i Dërguari i Allahut, paqja dhe mëshira e Allahut qoftë mbi të, me tekst të qartë ka folur për imamllëkun e Ali ibn ebu Talibit, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij, me tekst të qartë dhe se Aliu, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij, vet ka deklaruar se pas tij, imamllëku i mbetet djalit të madh të tij Hasenit, e pas tij Husejnit, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tyre. Gjithashtu pretendojnë se të gjithë imamët pas vetes caktojnë dhe lënë porosi se cili do ti trashëgoj ata në imamllëkun e tyre.
2. ElIsmetu (pagabueshmëria)  Kjo do të thotë se imamët janë të ruajtur nga gabimet, nuk harrojnë dhe se nuk bëjnë mëkate, as të mëdha e as të vogla.
3. El Ilmu Ledunijj  Kjo ka për qëllim se çdo imam e ka marrë diturinë nga pejgamberi, paqja dhe mëshira e Allahut qofshin mbi të.
4. El-Gajbetu  Kjo do të thotë se në çdo kohë ka Huxhetullah(argumente nga ana e Allahut) dhe kjo është e vërtetuar logjikisht dhe sheriatikisht. Sipas tyre imami i dymbëdhjetë është i fshehur në shpellë dhe ende nuk është paraqitur.
5. Er Rexhatu (kthimi)  Kjo do të thotë se imami i dymbëdhjetë i tyre do të kthehet para kijametit kur do ti jep leje Allahu për të dalë, për këtë arsye i vëren se si mblidhen pas namazit të akshamit para derës së shpellës dhe e thirrin në emër që të dal derisa të perëndojnë yjet, pas kësaj largohen me nijet që të kthehen natën tjetër përsëri.
6. Et Tukje (fshehja e bindjeve të vërteta)  Kuptimi i saj është të shfaqësh jashtë atë çfarë nuk e disponon në brendësinë tënde. Kjo është një prej bazave të tyre dhe ai i cili e le tukjen është sikurse ai i cili e ka lënë namazin, madje e shohin si obligim derisa të del imami dhe pretendojnë se imam Muhamed Bakiri ka thënë: Tukja është fe e imja dhe e prindërve të mijë, nuk ka besim ai i cili nuk ka tukje.
7. Besojnë se tek ta gjendet mushafi i Fatimes, e jo për Kuranin të cilën e posedojnë muslimanët.
Kuleniu në librin e tij El-Kafij faqe 57, botimi i vitit 1278 H thotë: Nga Ebu Besir ebi Xhaferi Sadiku transmetohet se ka thënë: Ne e posedojmë mushafin e Fatimes.  i thashë: Çfarë është mushafi i Fatimes.  Më tha: Mushafi në të cilin ka ajete më shumë se në Kuranin tuaj, tri herë më shumë, për Allahun në të nuk ka asnjë shkronjë prej mushafit tuaj.
8. Distancohen nga tri kalifet e parë, Ebu Bekrit, Omerit dhe Othmanit, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tyre, duke i sharë ata, duke i fyer, shpifur për veset e tyre, duke i përshkruar me cilësi të këqija, duke i akuzuar se ata ia kanë marrë pushtetin me dhunë Ali ibn ebu Talibit, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij. Po ashtu fyejnë edhe një shumicë të madhe prej sahabëve, sidomos nënën e besimtarëve Aishen-Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej saj.
9. Teprim në lavdërimin e Ali ibn ebu Talibit, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij, derisa e kanë ngritur atë në pozitën e Hyjnisë si Sebijët. Madje disa nga to kanë thënë: Xhibrili-paqja e Allahut qoftë mbi të, ka gabuar dhe ia ka dorëzuar misionin Muhamedit-paqja dhe mëshira e Allahut qofshin mbi të, në vend që tia dorëzon Aliut, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij, sepse të dytë i përngjajnë njëri tjetrit siç i ngjan korbi korbit.
10. Vajtimi, ngushllimi, pikëllimi të rrahurit e gjoksit, ditën e Ashurës duke besuar se kjo është afrim tek Allahu dhe se i shlyen mëkatet e tyre.[1]

Përgatiti: Nexhat Ceka

[1] Shih: Meusuatul-mujeserah fil edjani vel-medhahibi el-muasira fq. 55 pjesërisht, Dr.Manij ibn Hamad El-Xhuhenij.

----------


## pejani34

> Kush janë Shijat?
> 
> Ky sekt u paraqit si kundërpërgjigje e qëndrimeve të Havarixhëve ndaj Ali ibn Ebu Talibit, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij, të cilët e shpallën atë pabesimtarë dhe e luftuan, e në fund edhe e vranë. Kjo çoi deri tek ajo që të paraqitet ky grupacion të cilët e ndihmuan Aliun duke e lavdëruar më shumë seç duhet, atë dhe Ehli Bejtin(Familjen e tij). Ndihmesa ndaj tij më vonë u shndërrua në diçka të tepruar duke pretenduar se ai është më meritor se kalifët përpara tij për kalifetin, pra se: ai ka qenë më meritor se Ebu Bekri, Omeri dhe Othmani, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tyre, për ta trashëguar kalifatin. Madje ata i fyejnë duke i akuzuar se kanë bërë padrejtësi në lidhje me udhëheqjen e muslimanëve duke ia uzurpuar atë Aliut, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij.
> Ky grupacion gjithashtu emërtohen edhe si “Imamije”, sepse imamllëku-udhëheqësia tek ta është prej çështjeve më themelore, po ashtu quhen edhe “Ithna-esharije” sepse besojnë në udhëheqësin e imamëve të tyre të Ehli Bejtit të cilët janë:
> 1. Ali ibn ebu Talib – i quajtur tek ata si Murteda.
> 2. El-Hasen ibn Ali – i quajtur tek ata si Muxhteba.
> 3. El-Husejn ibn Ali – i quajtur tek ata si Shehid.
> 4. Ali Zejnul-Abidin ibnul-Husejn – i quajtur tek ata Sexhad.
> 5. Muhamed el-Bakir ibn Ali Zejnul-Abidin – i quajtur tek ata Bakir.
> ...


Hajde rren hajde, na knaqe ty na rrejt

----------


## refet

> Kush janë Shijat?
> 
> Ky sekt u paraqit si kundërpërgjigje e qëndrimeve të Havarixhëve ndaj Ali ibn Ebu Talibit, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij, të cilët e shpallën atë pabesimtarë dhe e luftuan, e në fund edhe e vranë. Kjo çoi deri tek ajo që të paraqitet ky grupacion të cilët e ndihmuan Aliun duke e lavdëruar më shumë seç duhet, atë dhe Ehli Bejtin(Familjen e tij). Ndihmesa ndaj tij më vonë u shndërrua në diçka të tepruar duke pretenduar se ai është më meritor se kalifët përpara tij për kalifetin, pra se: ai ka qenë më meritor se Ebu Bekri, Omeri dhe Othmani, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tyre, për ta trashëguar kalifatin. Madje ata i fyejnë duke i akuzuar se kanë bërë padrejtësi në lidhje me udhëheqjen e muslimanëve duke ia uzurpuar atë Aliut, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij.
> Ky grupacion gjithashtu emërtohen edhe si “Imamije”, sepse imamllëku-udhëheqësia tek ta është prej çështjeve më themelore, po ashtu quhen edhe “Ithna-esharije” sepse besojnë në udhëheqësin e imamëve të tyre të Ehli Bejtit të cilët janë:
> 1. Ali ibn ebu Talib – i quajtur tek ata si Murteda.
> 2. El-Hasen ibn Ali – i quajtur tek ata si Muxhteba.
> 3. El-Husejn ibn Ali – i quajtur tek ata si Shehid.
> 4. Ali Zejnul-Abidin ibnul-Husejn – i quajtur tek ata Sexhad.
> 5. Muhamed el-Bakir ibn Ali Zejnul-Abidin – i quajtur tek ata Bakir.
> ...


ska send pi shijave  , allahi na ruajte

----------


## Pirate of Love

A jane keta nga ai sekti: ma han, ta han, na e han  :ngerdheshje:   :uahaha:

----------


## prishtina75

Ja se si i spjegon dallimet mes shijave dhe suniteve, njeriu i cili ka perfunduar 5 fakultete.

----------

